# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Tore my ac joint in shoulder

## rise_against

Not sure how I injured it exactly. I haven't seen a doctor but have been seeing a physical therapist. I have mostly full range of motion in my shoulder but something catches and pops at certain angles. I can do most of my lifts but haven't found a way to work rear delts. Reverse pec deck and flies hurt and make it pop. My PT said to do what I can but will likely need it scoped. Worse case scenario is that it developes a bone spur and causes issues to my rotator cuff. Anybody have advice?

----------


## DuckTheViking

Advice from my own mis-experience is that you're much better off with an MRI and specialist analysis than relying on physio therapists to diagnose it. You'll get a much more precise diagnosis from a detailed visual than from just pressing on and moving your body. You can of course discuss the diagnosis with the physio afterwards.

I have had 3 complete misdiagnosis from physios, I learned my lessons in the end and will just go straight to MRI (rotator cuff tear, spinal hernia, bone fracture in foot). Each time the physios were totally confident in their diagnosis and treatment plan even if it was completely wrong.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

As stated above. 

Get an MRI.

----------

